

Good Luck To All YC Interviewees This Weekend! - jkush

You're all champs and let us know how it went!

======
danielha
Good luck!

And if you're hanging at the dinner tables, don't sit on the end of the
benches without someone countering on the other end.

------
nextmoveone
Really, good luck and if you don't make it. Don't sweat it....lol

